# How do I heat treat Polymerize TUNG OIL?



## scottatwwt (Jan 17, 2011)

1. What is the EXACT heat treating process for polymerizing Tung Oil? What temperature? How long? other critical factors for success?

2. Any problem mixing Polymerized Tung Oil (PTO) with pure tung oil afterwards to achieve certain properties? PTO doesnt penetrate as well and is a little too glossy, and pure TO takes too long to dry and is a little too flat. would seem a mix might be a good compromise.

I realize it is easier to go out and buy PTO, BUT I already purchased a 55 gallon drum of pure tung oil so I'm more than a little committed!


----------



## Collett (Nov 4, 2010)

*Polymerize TUNG OIL*

My scant knowledge on this process, is that there are several processes and some that include high temperatures (like 490 degrees) that also include adding things like zinc dust or aluminum sulfates etc. 

It also depends on is what type of tung oil you have because how it is polymerized depends on the fat content of the oil. Heating the oil can vary from 190 to 490 degrees in order to get the right consistencies and certain additives as noted above will change it's characteristics. It is quite a complex formula.

I have only read about it and never tried it, it was far too complex for me to even experiment with, but then I didn't have a 55 gallon drum of it either. I also believe when they boil the oil it is all done in encased containers for both safety and proprietary reasons. 

That's about all I can add ... hope this helps


----------



## scottatwwt (Jan 17, 2011)

*too dangerous*

I'm an adventurous type and like to do a lot of things myself just to learn about them... but this looks like a recipe for a deadly disaster - high temps, flammable liquids, sealed containers, exotics gases and minerals...

I think I'll just use some old fashioned japan drier... I was hoping it was a simple as just heating it for a while.


----------

